# sublicotton sublimation transfer paper



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has tried this paper from Joto Paper.

They claim:

Delight your customers by offering colorful and durable images on a full range of fabrics – light or dark, natural or synthetic – all produced on your Sublimation Printer. Specifically designed for sublimation inks, SubliCotton Transfer Paper is the product garment decorators have been waiting for!

I have ordered some samples but haven't gotten then yet, so I was wondering if anyone has tried it, as it kind of contradicts everything I have learned about sublimation printing

Here is the link:

Sublimation transfer paper for 100% cotton, lights or darks


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Reading the instructions, I can tell it is like the Duracotton sublimation paper. You are printing to a coated paper, then pressing the coated paper to the shirt. The dead giveaway was when they say in the instruction that you have to trim the unprinted portion away. I guess it's fine if you only have sublimation equipment and absolutely must print a cotton shirt, but otherwise, an inkjet or laser transfer will achieve the same, maybe better, results for less money.


----------



## elwaydone (Mar 11, 2008)

Have you tried this yet? I was looking into getting some of the sublicotton paper from Joto to try. I do sublimation and have a customer who wanted a few cotton shirts. If it worked I was going to get some of the paper, if I'm only doing a few shirts I think it would be cheaper then buying a new printer with regular ink to do a few shirts. Please let me know if you have tried the paper and what the results were.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I haven't tried it, but I'm going to. I have dozens of 50/50 and cotton shirts here and all we are doing now is sublimation. be nice to use up some of the cheaper shirts. My guess is that it will leave a hand similar to DuracottonHT. It's not much hand, but it is some. Not like sublimation.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

digi168 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has tried this paper from Joto Paper.
> 
> They claim:
> 
> ...


 
Did you ever try the sample????

I am getting ready to ask for a sample as well.....just wondering your testing results...????


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

did you try the samples?....i think it would be better to sublimate one a polyester shirt that FEELS like cotton...you get the best of both worlds...cotton like garment....sublimation soft hand and durability...you know what i mean..


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It may be unrealistic to get an answer from a post 4 years old - but you never know.


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

lmao...lol yes...true...but thats what we all run on in these forums...hopes and dreams....hopes and dreams lol...
plus i left a little suggestion behind incase theres no answer back...anybody else reading has some sort of alternitive option you know....hopes and dreams baby lol....


----------



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

This is your lucky day. I did try the samples back in 08 and they did work ok, not spectacular but did the job back then. The newer hand less laser transfers work much better.

Hopes and Dreams answered, hopefully.....


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

lmao! lol thank you...... @digi168 lol thanks a lot...actually came back after all ..lol....um im a little puzzled, did you mean the new sublicotton hand less laser transfers or in general the newer in the market hand less laser heat transfer?....lol thank you seriously..lol


----------



## digi168 (Oct 14, 2007)

the newer stuff in the market.

This is what we are using with good success.

https://www.jotopaper.com/store/product/paropy-cl-trimfree

We just use the colour multifunction now instead of sublimation for cotton, cheaper and quicker.


----------



## tarekhaig (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi digi168, i am using an epson L1800 with sublimation ink will it work with it ? it says it's only for laser printers and copiers, thanks for your reply !


----------

